#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Κατάθεση συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής στην ΕΤΕ και εισφορές ΤΕΕ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## maximos75

Συνάδελφοι το ΤΕΕ δεν μου το διευκρίνησε, κατα τη κατάθεση της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής στην ΕΤΕ με την εντολή πληρωμής - δλδ καθαρό ποσόν+ΦΠΑ -η παρακράτηση υπέρ ΤΕΕ που γίνεται επί της *νόμιμης!!! αμοιβής* θα παρακρατείται πάλι αυτόματα ή θα τη καταβάλουμε εμείς στη Τράπεζα ? Αυτό πάντως που μου ανέφεραν είναι ότι δεν τη πληρώνουμε στα γραφεία του ΤΕΕ.Επίσης τι είναι προτιμότερο να επιλέξουμε ωριαία αποζημίωση μηχανικού ή ημερήσια όπως προκύπτει από το σύστημα αμοιβών? Και κάτι τελευταίο έμαθα ότι η παρακράτηση υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ-ΕΜΠ θα υπολογίζεται βάση της* μεγαλύτερης αμοιβής δλδ με τη νόμιμη εάν είναι μεγαλύτερη από τη συμφωνηθείσα,* έχει όντως επιβεβαιωθεί ?

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 01:33 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 01:29 ----------

Συγνώμη εκ παραδρομής το θέμα δεν βρίσκεται στην απολύτως σωστή κατηγορία και παρακαλώ το διαχειριστή να το μεταφέρει στην ορθή του θέση  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Και όμως μπορείς να πληρώσεις και στο ΤΕΕ!
Το έκανε συνάδελφος από άγνοια, προ ολίγων ημερών.

Βέβαια, το ορθό είναι στην ΕΤΕ όπου όμως δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ότι γίνεται αυτόματα η παρακράτηση υπέρ ΤΕΕ, όπως παλιότερα.
Θα το διαπιστώσεις όμως μόλις δεις ποιο είναι το ποσό που τελικά έμεινε στον λογαριασμό σου.

----------


## maximos75

Υπάρχει όντως άγνοια Χάρη.Για τα υπόλοιπα ερωτήματα γνωρίζεις κάτι νεότερο ?

----------


## Xάρης

Όταν έχει καθοριστεί νόμιμη αμοιβή για την εργασία για την οποία αμείβεται ο μηχανικός, οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ & ΤΣΜΕΔΕ υπολογίζονται στην νόμιμη αμοιβή εκτός εάν η συμφωνηθείσα είναι μεγαλύτερη της νόμιμης, πράγμα σπάνιο. Αυτός άλλωστε είναι και ο λόγος ύπαρξης της νόμιμης αμοιβής, να κατοχυρωθούν τα έσοδα ΤΕΕ & ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

Υπάρχουν όμως και εργασίες για τις οποίες δεν έχουν καθοριστεί νόμιμες αμοιβές. Σ' αυτές οι εισφορές υπολογίζονται επί της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής.

----------


## maximos75

Δλδ ουσιαστικά χάνουμε με αυτά τα τερτίπια μεγάλο μέρος της αμοιβής μας. Εγώ μόνο για ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΤΕΕ μου φεύγουν περίπου 100Ε χώρια το ΦΕΜ και το ΦΠΑ άλλο ένα 200άρι σχεδόν...Για το θέμα της ωριαίας αποζημίωση μηχανικού ή ημερήσιας όπως προκύπτει από το σύστημα αμοιβών έχει πειραματιστεί κανείς? Και το ρωτάω μήπως οι κρατήσεις που ανέφερα βγαίνουν  τελικά μικρότερες με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο διότι έχω συμφωνήσει  αμοιβή μικρότερη της νόμιμης και θέλω τουλάχιστον να πληρώσω όσο το  δυνατόν λιγότερα.

----------


## maximos75

Καμία γνώμη ?? :Ψύχραιμος:

----------


## Xάρης

Τις εισφορές φίλε μου υπέρ ΤΕΕ & ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν μπορείς να τις μειώσεις.
Όπως σου είπα παραπάνω, υπολογίζονται στη νόμιμη αμοιβή όταν αυτή έχει καθοριστεί από το ΤΕΕ.

Όταν το ΤΕΕ καθορίζει τη νόμιμη αμοιβή, το κάνει με δύο τρόπους:
α) με υπολογισμό της νόμιμης αμοιβής βάσει του προϋπολογισμού του έργου, του είδους του, του είδους της μελέτης/επίβλεψης και κάποιων άλλων παραγόντων όπως γινόταν μέχρι σήμερα στις ελάχιστες αμοιβές.

β) με καθορισμό των ελάχιστων ωρών ή ημερών απασχόλησης μηχανικού συγκεκριμένης εμπειρίας (χρόνων από την εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ). Η διαδικασία αυτή εφαρμόστηκε για τον υπολογισμό των νόμιμων αμοιβών π.χ. των δηλώσεων του Ν.4014/11.

Άρα: Δεν έχεις λόγο να πειραματιστείς εφόσον δεν διαφοροποιείται η νόμιμη αμοιβή και κατ' επέκταση οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ &ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Εμείς το μόνο που έχουμε να κάνουμε είναι να συμπληρώσουμε τα πεδία των ωρών/ημερών εργασίας όπως μας έχει ορίσει το ΤΕΕ.
Άλλωστε, αν βάλουμε λιγότερες ώρες/ημέρες απ' όσες προβλέποντα, θα προκύψει μικρότερη νόμιμη αμοιβή και δεν θα γίνει αποδεκτή από το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα του ΤΕΕ.

----------


## maximos75

Ευχαριστώ αγαπητέ Χάρη, άρα δεν αλλάζει κάτι, γι'αυτό άλλωστε και εγώ όταν έβαλα λιγότερο απο 7 μέρες εργασία το σύστημα δεν το δέχτηκε. 6.75...για να είμαι ακριβής...

----------


## st2

> Υπάρχουν όμως και εργασίες για τις οποίες δεν έχουν καθοριστεί νόμιμες αμοιβές. Σ' αυτές οι εισφορές υπολογίζονται επί της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής.


γνωμη μου ειναι ότι αν η εργασια δεν είναι στο συστημα του ΤΕΕ δεν χρειαζεται να πληρωσεις κρατησεις

----------


## spapako

Η κατάθεση της αμοιβής μπορεί να γίνει και σε τράπεζα Αττικής πέραν της ΕΤΕ?

Επίσης είναι σίγουρο ότι μπορώ με εντολή πληρωμής να πληρώσω εισφορά ΤΕΕ σε τράπεζα Αττικής? Γιατί τις προάλλες που ρώτησα μόνο για εισφορά ΤΣΜΕΔΕ γνωρίζανε και μόνο αυτό το έντυπο μου δώσανε.

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, ναι, η κατάθεση της αμοιβής γίνεται και στην Τράπεζα Αττικής.
Άμα γίνεται η κατάθεση αμοιβής και στην Τράπεζα Αττικής θα γίνεται και η αυτόματη παρακράτηση της εισφοράς υπέρ ΤΕΕ.
Δεν υπάρχει ξεχωριστό έντυπο για την παρακράτηση του 2%+χαρτόσημο+ΟΓΑ υπέρ ΤΕΕ. Υπάρχει μόνο για ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Στην ΕΤΕ σου έδωσαν ειδικό έντυπο για την εισφορά υπέρ ΤΕΕ;
Η παρακράτηση γίνεται αυτόματα από το ποσό της αμοιβής που καταθέτεις βάσει του εντύπου πληρωμής.

----------


## spapako

Ναι έχεις δίκιο, αυτό εννοούσα. 
Στην ΕΤΕ στο γραμμάτιο αμοιβής, συμπληρώνεις πλέον εσύ πεδίο "υπέρ ΤΕΕ", ποσό το οποίο προκύπτει από την εντολή πληρωμής.
Το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο γραμμάτιο αμοιβής στην Αττικής. 

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Kostas2002

Στην Τρ. Αττικής μπορεί να γίνει πληρωμή μόνο των κρατήσεων υπερ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΕΜΠ.
Κατάθεση αμοιβής μηχανικού και κρατήσεις υπερ ΤΕΕ δεν μπορεί να γίνει.

Μπορεί όμως να γίνει μόνο κατάθεση αμοιβής όπως σε κάθε άλλη τράπεζα εφόσον το επιθυμούμε ή η αμοιβή είναι άνω των 1500¤

----------

spapako

----------

